# Frozen tortoise treats?



## kelii (Jul 23, 2017)

I found this while searching the internet. It seems dangerous. Any opinions?

http://petdiys.com/diy-frozen-tortoise-treat/


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2017)

Feeding large chunks of frozen things to an ectotherm… What could go wrong???


----------



## Reptilian Feline (Aug 19, 2017)

I have some frozen treats for my African sideneck, Medusa. I have chicken hearts and some pangasius fish filets. Would I feed it frozen? Of course not! Defrost and warm it under running water before feeding. Will do the same with frozen mango and strawberries for my redfoots.


----------

